# What muscles do you find hardest to build?



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

I never have had an overall large response from this question before, but i would like to know from you all. For myself its legs and wrists.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Calves personally..

Wrists??? you mean forearm?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

for me its biceps


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

everything.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Triceps


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

chest


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

traps never stay pumped in the gym they look awsome but afterwards its like a pin been put in both of them haha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Calves and forearms, just tend to never grow.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

calfs for me...infact i dont have ankles or calfs..ive got cankles...they all merge into a shapeless stump..ggrrr


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> everything.


same


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Chest, its a pain train it hardest and feels like it grows the least...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

avril said:


> calfs for me...infact i dont have ankles or calfs..ive got cankles...they all merge into a shapeless stump..ggrrr


i've got a set of those as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Despite my chronic multi pronged attack..... Chest


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wellll my shoulders are fab off season but as soon as I start dieting there the first thing to go ggggrrrrrr!!


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

gotta be biceps for me, they never look bigger


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

[email protected] never grow, calves were sucky but now there up with the biceps at 17"s


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

so all my upper body pushing muscles 

With my back, bi's and forearms all i have to do i look at a weight and they grow, lol


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Lats and Tris

getting there ssllooooooowwwly


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Chest, only part that doesn't grow like a weed pmsl.


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

Rear delts - bl00dy things!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Stayfitbug said:


> I never have had an overall large response from this question before, but i would like to know from you all. For myself its legs and wrists.


 whats with the wrists:confused1: dont know too many train wrists mate they come maybe along slightly with your forearms genetics plays the part there IMO .. but to answer your question calves stubborn as a MF:cursing:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Upper arms, not sure if it's my bi's, tri's or both, but they are super ****e.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Bi's, tris, and forearms


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

calves .. & biceps.. they get stronger, but never (much) bigger


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest, upper chest in particular despite being fairly strong on incline db + bb my collarbones still stick out, which gives me a bit of a complex. Also calves are non existent.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

for me it's biceps and shoulders, my tricep responds well to it's beastings

but my arms wont look big until there atleast 20+'' becasuemy limbs are long because i'm tall =(


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

calfs n traps for me


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Dick, no matter how I pull on it .. never grows doc say's its an age th.. oh you mean

sorry .. glutes n calves.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hamstrings


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

forearms...and not so much calves but yep forearms,cos of when i had tennis elbow!!!!

other than that,everything balloons up!!!

saying this i'm sure on my next cycle i'll be healed up and in proportion again!!!

moan over!!!!


----------



## Ljdeveney (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it depends on who you are, for me i have found with my friends your are given natural strengths and weaknesses, i am very strong in my back and legs and a lot weaker in my chest and shoulders, for some of my friends the opposite is true. So i would say whatever your weakness is consider changing your tactic, do some straight strength building, as opposed to body building, that usually increases your size somewhat. genetics plays an massive role in body building potential i cant only lift 60 percent of weight my mate can on chest, so i am much weaker but my pecks look much bigger and developed, so keep at it and remember to shock your troublesome muscles and change your training around habit. Also consider in your eagerness over training is the biggest stunt to growth. :thumbup1:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

forearms and calfs


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lats.

Gifted with big arms and chest, but not a wide back  . Working on it though.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Biceps and shoulders for me but they are coming along just not bl**dy quick enough!!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Biceps - bloody things...!!!Often get comments on how good my calves are - who cares about those... :cursing:

Lats also - back is quite defined these days, but will it grow out wards, will it feck...


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> everything.


x2. Its a hard road, but i'll get there in the end


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chest for sure.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

abbs................cant remember the last time i saw them.....hope their still there.......


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

biceps!

also chest seems to grow well, but strength is not coming along as quick? very strange.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

chest


----------



## Harry Flashman (Aug 13, 2009)

chest, triceps, hams


----------



## Rashad Evans (Aug 18, 2009)

Glutes, legs overall (except calves these days, because I kept shocking them for a month straight last year), arms..that's it really. Chest is on despite having a weak bench. I think it's because i did lots of press ups when i was younger.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

traps for me! bloody frustrating,

my calves seem to respond quicker than most areas though, which is a bonus!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Arms!.....damn genetics!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In order of pathetic-ness: forearms - hams - triceps - chest.

Most responsive: delts/traps - back - quads - bi's.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

biceps, i have fooking high insertions!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

bi's


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

tri's and traps


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

biceps, triceps, inner head of quads.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

biceps


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I change my mind so often bur anterior delts, then rear delts, I'm just going to nail a bunch of bananas on to my shoulders lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

deff my calves, would say traps but its only cus I never directly train them, when I do they seem to grow pretty well especially what I start incoporating shrugs, till now deads had been the only work my traps had been getting.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

clves,


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Prioritse them then :\ ..... My left calve seems to not want to grow it's outer head :cursing: probably due to the football.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lats.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

shoulders 4 me..


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

upper arms and calves


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Abs for as they are goverd flab anb biceps find hard to get gains on.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Biceps, me lack of genetics is truly tragic, barrel chested n easy gain of inches on this n calves but me arms are like bloody pipe cleaners, high insertion points and a huge gap from crook of elbow to start of muscle belly.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

biceps forarms and quads


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bi's n Tri's


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

chest n shouldrs for me.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

sphincters


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

every thing growes at a good rate for me i started training at 10stn off season lol and am at my biggest 14.11stn off season look. training for 4 yers so over a stn a year so far. the only complaint i have is my cock! i train and train it pushes and pulls and the bloody thing stayes the same! i guess ill just have to try harder?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Traps, calves.

Legs growing best at the moment.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> sphincters


them and the love muscle... just grow... not like I want them too :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Biceps


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bollox never seem to grow at all


----------

